# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Nadciśnienie

## jaro1003

Dzień dobry mam na imię Jarek mam 31lat i mam nadciśnienie do lekarza poszedłem jak miałem 190/120 teraz biorę tabletki. Lokren20 1 tabletka rano potem Benalapril10 1 tabletkę wieczorem i Valsakor160 pół tabletki wieczorem i ciśnienie mam różnie 148/80  122/71  ale od mniej więcej miesiąca odczuwam drętwienie rąk od łokci do dłoni , budzę się zmęczony po przespanej nocy i odczuwam także spadek libido i nie wiem co mam zrobić bo niby tabletki unormowały mi ciśnienie ale niepokoją mnie te objawy proszę o poradę i wskazówki co mam zrobić z góry dziękuje.

----------

